# 5 days and still going....



## Guest (Oct 25, 2001)

I've had the D for about 5 days now. I was diagnosed with IBS in December of '99. Earlier this week I had a headache and a small fever but I feel perfectly ok now but the D is still going on. I usually have 1 week a year where this happens but it's never been for 5 days. Is this something serious?


----------



## trots (Oct 26, 2001)

Go see a doc. It's hard when your always fighting diareha to know when you've crossed into trouble. I had a simalar experience, but a little longer and ended up at my doctors who called an ambulance because I was so dehydrated. Stayed in the hospital for 4 days. Ended up being from infectious diareha from a round of antibiotics. Since you do have a low grade fever it would be better to get looked at. I know it's hard to even talk to a dr. face to face ... but my embarrasement got me into deep $%^#. Good Luck!


----------



## tezbear (Aug 11, 2000)

Once I had "D' straight for 10 days and I was 4 mos pregnant! Not sure if it was something I ate but started shortly after I ate something from a take out. Got to the point where I was afraid to eat because I had bad cramps and "D" shortly after...all I could take was Kaopectate because I was pregnant. The docs couldn't even do tests because of the radiation, etc. Other than the "D' and cramps I was hungry and fine. Anyway, this also happened a few mos after the baby so now I think maybe it was stress or a bad flare up. It suddenly went away after about 10 days...just as mysteriously as it started. If you're drinking enough liquids and not vomiting, I would wait a while longer or at least call for advice.


----------



## Michael Mahoney (Oct 11, 2001)

Hi Uncola,If you haven't already, get a check up from your doc, keep drinking plenty in the meantime. Hang in there







Best RegardsMike------------------Authorized Expert for IBS Association - Ask the Specialist forum.Author of the IBS Audio Program 100www.ibsaudioprogram.com


----------



## Tattoo (May 12, 2001)

Now I'm confused or alarmed or both.I often have 5 days (or more) of unrelenting diarrhea. Is this uncommon for people with IBS? Is it indicative of some more serious problem?Fretting...!


----------



## kinetic (Oct 19, 2001)

I don't think that's too unusual... I had D unrelenting for 6 days (every 10-20 mins... for 6 days... not fun... lol), followed by another month of nothing but... (but not constant)... I did go back to the dr. after that, but he didn't really say anything much about it, just started more tests.... (i'm so sick of those)... but anyway, I don't think it's necessarily something serious... could just be your body is very sensitive for some reason, maybe mental or emotional stress, or even just some fluke where your body decided to torment you for awhile... (fun stuff isn't it?) hope you feel better soon tho... hang in there, and yeah it's not a bad idea to see your doctor, just in case...


----------



## Guest (Oct 29, 2001)

Thanks to everyone who replied, it went away the day after and I feel good. Thanks for the support.


----------



## wanderingstar (Dec 1, 1999)

Hi Uncola. Glad you are feeling better now. I think the warning signs over diarrhoea aren't as much it lasting for days on end, but with fever accompanying it, which can be a sign of infection. Remember you can take some imodium to give you a little relief if you want.


----------



## Guest (Oct 30, 2001)

I have weeks like that! Gets so you're afraid to put anything into your mouth for fear of the inevitable consequences. I end up tired and chalk white after days of it. But, the unintended weight loss can be a bonus! Worth a call to your Dr. though just to check in. Although I've been playing phone tag with my GI Dr. for three weeks now!!!


----------

